# .602 Kernel



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

Just updated to .602 via SBF from MIUI.. noticed the kernel was 2.6.32.9 and thought GB was supposed to be .35 ...

What exactly is the correct .602 kernel mine is 2.6.32.9-g34b306d [email protected] #2


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that that is the wrong kernel...not sure though since I only use the radio from 602.


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah.. hopefully someone can come in and clear up what the correct kernel is and why the sbf wouldn't have given it to me


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

That's the correct kernel. They used the same base and built on it.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

yea...as Snow02 has already pointed out, that is the correct one.


----------



## byproxy (Sep 2, 2011)

what's the end part of 2.6.32.9-g34b306d [email protected] #2 mean? as in the



> [email protected] #2


i have 2.6.32.9-g34b306d but the end of mine says something different:



> [email protected] #1


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

byproxy said:


> what's the end part of 2.6.32.9-g34b306d [email protected] #2 mean? as in the
> 
> i have 2.6.32.9-g34b306d but the end of mine says something different:


you have the kernel from .596 rom.
i think the ending is just an identifier on who made the kernel.


----------



## byproxy (Sep 2, 2011)

can/should i update [just] the kernel to the .602? i'm running cm7gb.


----------

